# My new website made by Footbridge Media.



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

RowdyRed94 said:


> While it was very well done, with no obvious spelling, grammar, layout or other errors, it's yet another template site. I'd really like to see larger text and a liquid layout that comes close to filling my modestly large monitor (15" laptop). Frankly, I'm not sure why people tolerate such narrow designs. You have a lot of great content... why not spread it out a bit?



Thanks for your input....I will forward this to Aaron and find out if I can have a liquid layout. 

I just let him do what he is good at and stay out the way. The skinny web site is a waste of space I guess.


----------

